# DELL S2417DG Color Bandig Problem



## Kano131 (3. Februar 2017)

Hi,

ich bin Monitor noob und habe mir nach meinem Asus vs248 den Dell s2417dg gekauft. Vorgestern ist er angekommen, als Neuware und ich habe ihn korrekt angeschlossen. Also bereits bei den Werkseinstellungen habe ich " dicke Pixels" gesehen vor allem in den dunklen bereichen ( von dunkel zu hell dunkel ). BANDING heißt es also, ich bin mir da auch 100% sicher das es das ist.

Was kann ich tun um auszuschließen das der Monitor in diesen fall einfach schei... ist ? Habe im Internet was von einer Revision A00 gelesen die fehlerhaft ist.. wow ich habe so nen erwischt. Oder könnte es doch an falschen Einstellungen liegen ??

Ich habe bereits meinen Händler heute noch eine E-Mail gesendet und gefragt ob er ne neue Revision bereits hat. So oder so schreibe ich Dell morgen ne Mail. Ich halte den Dell s2417dg usern hier aufm laufenden.

! Habe mir den Acer xb241yu gekauft und bin seid knapp nen Monat damit sehr zufrieden !

I5 6600K
GTX 1070
16GB RAM
ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO

DELL S2417DG auf 165HZ mit DP angeschlossen.


----------



## blautemple (3. Februar 2017)

Einfach zurückschicken und fertig.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2017)

Wie sind denn deine Einstellungen in der Nvidia Systeuerung->Auflösung?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kano131 (3. Februar 2017)

Bitteschön


----------



## Darkseth (3. Februar 2017)

Hab den selben Monitor seit heute, und mir ist bisher kein Banding aufgefallen. Kannst du vll ein Bild oder video verlinken, wo DU es besonders gut siehst, und auch sagen wo? Dann schau ich mal, ob es bei mir auch so ist.^^

Revision ist bei mir A00 laut Verpackung, und laut Aufkleber hinten.


----------



## Kano131 (3. Februar 2017)

Kein Problem. Kannst du mir einen gefallen tun ? Schau mal bitte hinter deinem Monitor und sag mir ob du am ende ein -A00 siehst oder etwas anderes, beim S/N bla bla bla...

Ingame habe ich jetzt keins gemacht auf Wunsch kann ich aber noch eins Hochladen. Test Video für dich Nintendo Switch Presentation 2017 - YouTube

Edit: Okay selbe Revision also.


----------



## -RedMoon- (3. Februar 2017)

habe den gleichen Monitor (Rev. A00) und auf dem von dir verlinkten Video sehe ich auch das Banding. Allerdings hatte ich sonst noch nirgendwo anders diesen Effekt. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass es am Video liegen könnte. Vielleicht meldet sich jemand dazu, der das mal mit einem anderen Monitor sich ansieht.


----------



## Kano131 (3. Februar 2017)

Kannst dir ja das ansehen Star Wars: The Force Awakens Trailer (Official) - YouTube und mir sagen ob du Banding siehst... ich ja


----------



## Darkseth (3. Februar 2017)

Ich seh das Banding auf allen 3 Bildern.

Aber... Auf meinem IPS Dell U2414H seh ich das auch. Mal ne schippe weniger, mal ne schippe mehr. Da ist es aber definitiv auf beiden Monitoren.

Bei den beiden Videos (Nintendo + Star wars trailer) ist das Banding aufm 2417 etwas stärker als aufm anderen (wo es fast gar nicht zu erkennen ist, also deutlich besser).

Ist aber NUR bei schwarz-farbverläufen so, bei anderen Farben hab ich das bisher noch nicht gesehen. Auch bei Banding testbildern fällt es nicht ansatzweise so deutlich auf, wie bei dem Youtube trailer.
Könnte also auch nen stückweit die Bitrate vom video ne Rolle spielen. In Kombination mit der Schwarz-Schwäche von TN Panels.

Hab Episode 7 hier als blu ray rip in 1920 x 800 Auflösung, und an ähnlichen dunklen stellen seh ich zwar auch ein Color banding, aber nur recht schwach. Auf jeden fall deutlich schwächer als in dem trailer.
Natürlich kommt das TN schwarz halt grundsätzlich nicht an IPS schwarz ran.. Das ist klar.
Bei Episode 2 hab ich mal spontan an paar stellen hingeklickt, kein banding aufgefallen.

Btw, in Games ist es mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich lad aber mal kurz die Doom Demo runter, mal sehen ob es dort zu sehen ist. Wenn nicht, dürfte es in keinem anderen Game sichtbar sein.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2017)

Das schwarz von IPS ist auch nicht besser als das von TN.


----------



## Darkseth (3. Februar 2017)

Bei meinem U2414H vs. s2417dg kommt es mir jedenfalls so vor. Also beim TN sind die Farben blasser, und das Schwarz nicht so tief, im direkten Vergleich (Wobei das auch am Gamma liegen kann, im nvidia Panel hab ich das Gamme vom TN auf 0.8 gestellt).

War nicht pauschal gemeint, aber bei den beiden Exemplaren die ich hier hab, nehm ich das jedenfalls so wahr^^ Bzw, als ob "Schwarz", bzw generell dunkle stellen beim s2417dg zu hell sind.


----------



## Kano131 (3. Februar 2017)

Ich habe es in Rainbow Six Siege, Battlefield 1 und Dying Light wahrgenommen. An mehreren stellen in den Spielen. Die Frage ist jetzt, gibt es bereits neue Ware vom Monitor ? Oder muss man damit Leben wenn man sich den kauft ? Mein alter Asus vs248 hatte zwar ein pixel der lila war aber konnte die Farbübergänge Problemlos meistern !


----------



## Atma (3. Februar 2017)

Kano131 schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Kannst du mir einen gefallen tun ? Schau mal bitte hinter deinem Monitor und sag mir ob du am ende ein -A00 siehst oder etwas anderes, beim S/N bla bla bla...
> 
> Ingame habe ich jetzt keins gemacht auf Wunsch kann ich aber noch eins Hochladen. Test Video für dich Nintendo Switch Presentation 2017 - YouTube
> 
> Edit: Okay selbe Revision also.


Das ist kein Problem deines Monitors. Vermutlich wurden die Videos auf 6-Bit Farbtiefe runterkomprimiert und deshalb tritt das Banding auf. Dasselbe gilt auch für Bildmaterial ... eine zu geringe Farbtiefe = Banding.



Kano131 schrieb:


> Ich habe es in Rainbow Six Siege, Battlefield 1 und Dying Light wahrgenommen. An mehreren stellen in den Spielen. Die Frage ist jetzt, gibt es bereits neue Ware vom Monitor ? Oder muss man damit Leben wenn man sich den kauft ? Mein alter Asus vs248 hatte zwar ein pixel der lila war aber konnte die Farbübergänge Problemlos meistern !


Wenn es selbst in Spielen auftritt, scheint es ein anderes/größeres Problem zu sein. Ich habe den Dell S2716DG und keinerlei Probleme mit Banding, wenn der gezeigte Content die entsprechende Farbtiefe besitzt.


----------



## Kano131 (3. Februar 2017)

Ja es tritt in Spielen auf, da habe ich es auch entdeckt. Wenn es nicht am Monitor liegt woran dann  ?


----------



## Atma (3. Februar 2017)

Kano131 schrieb:


> Ja es tritt in Spielen auf, da habe ich es auch entdeckt. Wenn es nicht am Monitor liegt woran dann  ?


Ein Screenshot von dir zeigt einen Ausschnitt aus Steam, deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass das Problem auch auf dem Desktop auftritt, richtig? Tritt das Problem noch auf, wenn du von 165 Hz auf 144 Hz oder niedriger runterschaltest?


----------



## -RedMoon- (3. Februar 2017)

Kano131 schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja das ansehen Star Wars: The Force Awakens Trailer (Official) - YouTube und mir sagen ob du Banding siehst... ich ja



in dunklen Szenen mit Bewegung kann ich leichtes Banding erkennen. Aber, das muss nichts heißen. Niemand weiss wie das VIdeo komprimiert wurde. Mein restliches Material (Spiele, Filme) ist bandingfrei.
Ich würde da nicht viel rein interpretieren. Ist eben ein TN Display


----------



## Atma (3. Februar 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Ist eben ein TN Display


Das ist zu verallgemeinert und schlicht falsch. Wenn das TN-Panel native 8-Bit (was beim S2417DG der Fall ist) und nicht nur 6-Bit + Dithering besitzt, ist Banding kein Thema. Alle gängigen IPS- und VA-Panels besitzen ebenfalls 8-Bit.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2017)

Also das bei Steam habe ich auch und ich hab nen 8bit VA.
Vor allem hat Banding nicht wirklich was mit der Panelart zu tun, sondern mit der Farbtiefe.


----------



## Kano131 (3. Februar 2017)

Richtig auch aufm Desktop also mein Wallpaper war noch nie so hässlich. War aufm Alten Moni halt nicht so wie jetzt. Auf 144Hz ist es auch so


----------



## Atma (3. Februar 2017)

Kano131 schrieb:


> Richtig auch aufm Desktop also mein Wallpaper war noch nie so hässlich. War aufm Alten Moni halt nicht so wie jetzt. Auf 144Hz ist es auch so


Sehr ärgerlich. Scheint dann ein Defekt am Monitor zu sein. Fehlerhafte Firmware, Fehler in der Steuerelektronik oder was auch immer. Musst ihn wohl umtauschen


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2017)

Geh mal versuchsweise auf 60Hz.
Das interessante ist ja, das dein alter Monitor nur 6bit hat und vom Banding her schlechter sein müsste.


----------



## Kano131 (3. Februar 2017)

Habe den Händler ja bereits angeschrieben aber auch direkt nach ner neuen Revision gefragt ob da schon was neues von Dell kommt. Ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem krassen Banding, das habe ich im Internet auf US Threads bestätigt bekommen 

Nein Leider nicht. Es hat sich genau nichts verändert wenn ich auf 60Hz schalte 

Übrigens.. ich hatte noch nie von Banding gehört, da ich es ja nie gesehen habe ^^


----------



## -RedMoon- (3. Februar 2017)

Atma schrieb:


> Das ist zu verallgemeinert und schlicht falsch. Wenn das TN-Panel native 8-Bit (was beim S2417DG der Fall ist) und nicht nur 6-Bit + Dithering besitzt, ist Banding kein Thema. Alle gängigen IPS- und VA-Panels besitzen ebenfalls 8-Bit.



...ich dachte TN haben immer 6Bit Farbtiefe. Dass mein DELL 8 Bit haben soll, ist natürlich positiv


----------



## Atma (3. Februar 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ...ich dachte TN haben immer 6Bit Farbtiefe. Dass mein DELL 8 Bit haben soll, ist natürlich positiv


Die "billigen" TNs haben 6-Bit, in einem Gamingmonitor wird man so was aber nicht finden . Das Ende der Fahnenstange ist mit 8-Bit TN-Panels allerdings erreicht. Das HDR Zeitalter (10-Bit) wird ohne TN stattfinden.


----------



## Kano131 (6. Februar 2017)

Umtausch Modell sollte in den nächsten Tagen, diese Woche vielleicht noch ankommen. Habe jetzt mein alten Monitor wieder angeschlossen und die Nintendo Präsentation angesehen. Lag wohl doch am Video aber dafür ist der Star Wars Trailer weniger davon betroffen. Was mich aber sehr gefreut hat ist Assassin's Creed Unity Gameplay Walkthrough - Part 1 -FULL GAME - Intro/Mission 1 (PS4/XB1 1080p HD) - YouTube , dass hier so gut wie kein Banding zu sehen ist und auf dem Dell war es extrem !


----------



## batZen23 (6. Februar 2017)

Die Revision des Monitors steht übrigens auf dem Karton inkl. Produktionsmonat.


----------



## Darkseth (6. Februar 2017)

Berichte dann mal, ob es ne neue Revision gibt, und sich das gebessert hat. ^^


----------



## KempA (8. Februar 2017)

Ich hab die aktuelle A04-Revision und ebenfalls starkes Banding. Gerät ist im Oktober gebaut worden.
Siehe hier: Dell S2716DG


----------



## Antihubbard (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe mir die 3 Testbilder von Kano aus dem 3en Post im Büro auf 7! verschiedenen! Monitoren (Unterschiedliche Marken und Hersteller) angeschaut.
Auf allen Monitoren sind mehr oder weniger, manchmal je nach Blickwinkel, diese Blöcke zu sehen.

DAS IST KEIN COLOR BANDING! 
Das Bildmaterial ist schlicht und ergreifend einfach so (schlecht).
Soll heißen, durch Bild oder Videokomprimierung entstehen diese "Treppen".

Ich habe die Bilder auch im Photoshop geöffnet und die Farben an den Stellen gemessen.
An den Stellen wo man deutliche Kanten sieht, prallen eben 2 unterschiedliche Farben aufeinander, der Unterschied auf fast jedem Monitor so groß ist, dass man es mit bloßem Auge sehen kann.

Das ihr das früher (mit vorherigen Monitoren) nicht gesehen habt, liegt evtl schlicht und ergreifend an deren Einstellungen. Oder daran, dass damals ein Farbmatsch vorlag, der das gar nicht zu Tage getragen hat.


ABER, das ist nur MEINE Vermutung.
Evtl. könnt ihr euren Dell in Aktion in entsprechenden Situationen mal mit einer Camera Fotografieren oder Filmen, und das Ergebnis hier posten? Vielleicht kann man dann mehr dazu sagen.
Ich möchte nicht ganz ausschließen, dass ein Defekt vorliegt.


----------



## KempA (13. Februar 2017)

Hey Anti,

danke für deine Mühe. Ich hab meinen DELL nicht mehr Zuhause und kann deshalb nichts mehr abfotografieren. Hab jedoch noch recht gut in Erinnerung dass ich auf Bild 3, sowie in dem Video aus welchem Bild 2 stammt, starke Bandingprobleme hatte.
Auf der Arbeit habe ich 2 Dell P2314H (IPS). Mit denen habe ich nirgendwo so enormes Banding. Weder auf den Bildern, noch in dem Video. 
In einem anderen Thread hab ich jedoch dieses Bild hier mal abfotografiert: http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s.../bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg
Hab die Ergebnisse nochmal in den Anhang gepackt. Einmal mit dem S2716DG, einmal mit einem MacBook und einmal mit dem P2314H.

Grüße!

EDIT: Auf einem Asus VG248QE (ebenfalls TN-Panel) war auch nur ganz leichtes Banding zu sehen. Absolut kein Vergleich zum S2716DG.


----------



## Antihubbard (13. Februar 2017)

Alles klar. In diesem Fall sieht das tatächlich nach einem Defekt bzw. Treiber- oder Farbtiefe-Problemen auf.
So als würde er nur mit 6 oder weniger Bit arbeiten. (So wie bei einem Gif mit wenigen Farben, so z.B. http://i.imgur.com/n5QZCKn.gif).

(habe besagtes Bild in ein Gif umgewandelt)


----------



## KempA (13. Februar 2017)

Hab auch mal im Nvidia-Treiber auf 6-Bit umgestellt, da war das Banding fast komplett verschwunden. Jedoch ist das natürlich auch keine Lösung, da ich dann einen hässlichen Grauschleier hatte.
Um auszuschließen dass es an der Graka liegt hab ich auch mein Macbook an den Monitor geschlossen, da bestand das Problem jedoch leider auch. Lag also wohl offensichtlich am Monitor. 
Derzeit versuche ich herauszufinden ob es einfach ein schlechtes Exemplar war.


----------



## Antihubbard (13. Februar 2017)

Ich revidiere meine Aussage teilweise.
Ich habe das Bild nochmal an anderen Monitoren betrachtet. Auf 2 identischen iiyamas sehe ich bei betrachten der kritischen Stelle die GENAU PIXELGLEICHEN Treppen. (vergleich das mal, ist die selbe Stelle im Bild).

An meinem Arbeitsrechner an dem ich es zuerst betrachtet habe, ist die Stelle zu dunkel um das zu sehen. Außer man betrachtet den Monitor in einem ganz falschen Winkel.

Das stützt meine These, dass es keine Fehldarstellung, sondern eine Fehleinstellung (vielleicht auch eine Fehlerhafte Wiedergabe) des Monitors ist.
Interessant wäre, ob das auch auftritt wenn man mal mit empfohlenen Kalibrierungseinstellungen am DELL das ganze betrachtet.

http://i.imgur.com/3t3DRlF.jpg

Weitere Erkenntnis:

Wenn ich es an bestagen iiyama Monitoren betrachte und in den NVIDIA Systemoptionen die Desktop Farbtiefe von 32 auf 16 Bit stelle, dann sieht es exakt 1:1 aus wie auf deinem Foto (dem schlimmen).

Außerdem erreichte ich auch im 32Bit Modus durch rumspielen an den NVIDIA Farbreglern teilweise Situationen, die dem Foto ebenfalls fast 1:1 nahe kamen.
Das würde wieder auf ein Einstellungsproblem deuten.


----------



## KempA (13. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte das Ganze auch mal mit einem ICC-Profiil, sowie enorm reduzierter Helligkeit am Monitor veruscht. Außerdem hatte ich auch das Gamma in den Nvidia-Einstelluingen reduziert. Leider verhalf nichts zum gewünschten Erfolg.

Echt Schade  Ich hoffe immer noch dass ich im anderen Thread (Dell S2716DG ) ein paar Bilder bekomme, auf welchen kein Banding zu sehen ist. Dann würde ich meinen aktuellen nämlich nur austauschen lassen. Ich hab nämlich auch nicht viel Hoffnung dass so schnell nochmal ein Monitor mit diesen Features auftaucht, der dann auch dieses schlichte Design mitbringt. Mit einem Gaming-Design kann ich nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## Antihubbard (13. Februar 2017)

Also ich bin mir zu 110% sicher, dass wenn es wirklich ein Defekt war, er nur bei manchen Einheiten auftritt. 
Ansonsten würde der Monitor niemals so gute Bewerungen und Tests bekommen!

Beim Test (wie z.B.)von Tomshardware wäre das sonst zu 100% aufgefallen.

Wenn Austauschmodelle die gleichen Ergebnisse zur Folge haben, kann das auch darauf schließen lassen, dass das Problem am System der Nutzer liegt, da auch die Austausch Monitore immer 
wieder auf die "fehlerhaften" Einstellungen treffen. Vielleicht ist es wirklich nur irgendwo ein zu aktivierendes Häkchen oder Button


----------



## KempA (13. Februar 2017)

Hatte den Monitor aber eben auch an meinem Macbook, sowie meinem Firmen-Notebook hängen und überall war das Banding eindeutig zu sehen. Deshalb denke ich, dass ich meinen PC da ausschließen kann.

Hier mal noch ein Bild aus dem Hauptmenü von The Witcher 3.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Februar 2017)

Mach da nicht lang rum, lass den Monitor tauschen.


----------



## KempA (13. Februar 2017)

Er ist wie gesagt schon aufm Weg. Aber leider findet man immer wieder solche Banding-Probleme im Internet.
Konnte bisher eben noch nicht herausfinden, ob das bei dem Monitor so "normal" ist, oder ich wirklich ein extrem schlechtes Exemplar hatte.
Ich hoffe deshalb im anderen Thread noch 1,2 Bilder von den Usern dort zu bekommen. Wie schon erwähnt hätte ich den Monitor aufgrund der Kombination aus Features und Design eigentlich echt gerne (fehlerfrei) hier stehen


----------



## Antihubbard (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo!
@KempA
Schau mal unter dem Review Video von pcmonitors.com  zu diesem Monitor hat der profesionelle Tester auf diverse Fragen zu dem Thema geantwortet. 
(Der Schriftliche Test dazu ist übrigens Mega ausführlich und detailiert, dort gibt es auch ein ICC Profil für den Monitor)

In den Kommentaren unter dem Video gehen die Leute (etwas runter schrollen) oft auf das "Color Banding" ein und der Tester erklärt wieso das auftritt, wie es zu beheben sein kann, warum es nie ganz zu beheben ist und dass es tatsächlich an der Quelle, und der Gamma Kurve des Monitors liegt.

Dass es bei einigen Monitoren mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt daher kommt, mag natürlich nach wie vor sein!


----------



## Kano131 (15. Februar 2017)

Heute den neuen Monitor bekommen. Revision -A00. Ein toten Pixel und 2 Kratzer... die Kratzer sieht man zwar null beim Betrieb dennoch sehr sehr enttäuscht ! Dafür habe ich nicht so lange gewartet. 

Das Color Banding ist demnach auch total gleich geblieben. Allerdings hat mir der Dell Support gesagt es gäbe schon vom Dell s2417dg eine neue Auflage. Ich habe aber das Gefühl alle denken ich rede vom 27 Zoll Modell !!

Ich gebe den Monitor noch eine Chance und besorge mir wieder nen neuen...


----------



## EEH (16. Februar 2017)

I have the DELL S2417DG
i have a very bad colors banding as well, this is the worst monitor i have ever seen, check an example of some photos ( in the attached zip file), taken for my monitor while playing battlefield 1 game (some of them under water in the game).
I will never ever trust dell again.


----------



## KempA (16. Februar 2017)

EEH schrieb:


> I have the DELL S2417DG
> i have a very bad colors banding as well, this is the worst monitor i have ever seen, check an example of some photos ( in the attached zip file), taken for my monitor while playing battlefield 1 game (some of them under water in the game).
> I will never ever trust dell again.



If u wanna show us some pictures, please upload them another way.
We wont open a .zip of a completly new guy here...


----------



## EEH (17. Februar 2017)

KempA schrieb:


> If u wanna show us some pictures, please upload them another way.
> We wont open a .zip of a completly new guy here...



I understand you,

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## KempA (17. Februar 2017)

Thank you
Thats really hard banding there 
Did u change any settings? Are u using an ICC-profile?


----------



## EEH (17. Februar 2017)

KempA schrieb:


> Thank you
> Thats really hard banding there
> Did u change any settings? Are u using an ICC-profile?



no, i am not using any icc profile, i think i have a broken panel, or maybe an issue with this dell model.
i need to try last think, to put my monitor to another pc having different GPU, can my GPU causes this color banding or this is my monitor as i think ?

anyway, there is someone told me that TN panels have color banding, and due to bad gamma curve in dell s2417dg, this color banding will appears more clearly.

here another one with dell S2716DG having same issue as me and there are many others on other website post same issue : S2716DG Extreme Color Banding - Video - Desktop - Dell Community
really dell quality control was completely down.


----------



## Dwayn_E (18. Februar 2017)

You should RMA that Monitor or buy another one..
That Looks terrible.


----------



## KempA (18. Februar 2017)

I dont think that ur GPU causes this issue.
I had the same problem with my 2716DG and another GPU didnt helped.

These panels just have some problems with banding. Just RMA it and try another one


----------



## EEH (18. Februar 2017)

thank u for your reply,

i cannot RMA it, i live in Lebanon, it cost me 180$ for shipping. i bought it from amazon.
its my fault that i bought a monitor looking only at the brand and not reading enough feedback. 

anyway, i can live with it until the new G-SYNC HDR monitor 1440P will be available.
i was ready for BLB, non uniformity colors, black not black... but colors banding was a surprise for me, really disappointed with dell.


----------



## Ion (18. Februar 2017)

Ich darf an folgendes erinnern:
*
3.2 Beitragserstellung
*
Für alle Formen von Äußerungen gilt:

*Die Forensprache ist Deutsch. Das schließt deutsche Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung mit ein. Personen mit anderen Muttersprachen und/oder Rechtschreibschwäche seien auf das breite Angebot an Rechtschreib-Plug-Ins für diverse Browser hingewiesen. * Die Moderation kann Diskussionen in Englisch zulassen. Beiträge mit ungenügender Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung oder mangelhaftem äußeren Erscheinungsbild (Bandwurmsätze, fehlende Absätze, unverständliche Ausdrucksweise) sind unerwünscht.


----------



## KempA (18. Februar 2017)

Ja, mein Gott, das hat doch jetzt echt niemanden weh getan. Ich sag immer "man kanns treiben, aber man kanns auch übertreiben" 
Ganz abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, dass er die Regeln findet und selbst wenn, wird er sie nicht lesen können 

Ist halt jemand aus nem anderen Land, der ein ähnliches Problem hat und sich deshalb hier angemeldet hat um etwas Hilfe zu bekommen. Wahrscheinlich werden wir jetzt nie wieder mehr was von ihm hören. 
Natürlich macht die Regel Sinn, aber im Endeffekt sollten sprachliche Barrieren uns nicht davon abhalten anderen Personen zu helfen


----------



## Kano131 (18. Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt hatte ich ja mit dem Dell Kundensupport geschrieben, mich beschwert und geschrieben das ich bis jetzt immer ein Fehlerhaftes Panel bekommen habe. 
Draufhin die Antwort 


«Ich kann Ihnen nur wie in der Vergangenheit bereits angeboten, einen Austausch durch uns anbieten, muss Sie jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass auch wir kein Neugerät und eine neuere Revision garantieren können. Es kann sein, dass Sie ein generalüberholtes Gerät erhalten›»

Sach mal, Ich bezahle doch hier für ein NEUGERÄT ! VOLLPREIS !

Habe den dazu erstmal meine Meinung zurück geschrieben... ich weiß nicht, gibt es eigentlich noch ein Hersteller der nicht versucht den Kunden abzuzocken ??


----------



## KempA (18. Februar 2017)

Das is heutzutage leider normal. Ich hab mich deshalb direkt an den Verkäufer gewandt.
Dell gilt eigentlich noch als recht kundenfreundlich


----------



## Antihubbard (20. Februar 2017)

@KempA: Hast du inzwischen einen neuen Monitor bekommen? Und war dieser Banding frei?


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir den Monitor kaufen.
Bekomme einen guten Preis für ein 10 Monate gebrauchtes Gerät.
Garantie bis 5/2019 (!)

Wollte hier nachfragen, was die typischen Mängel bei dem Modell sind und worauf ich besonders Acht geben soll wenn ich das Teil kaufe / teste ?!


----------



## KempA (20. Februar 2017)

Antihubbard schrieb:


> @KempA: Hast du inzwischen einen neuen Monitor bekommen? Und war dieser Banding frei?



Soll morgen oder übermorgen ankommen. Ich berichte dann natürlich direkt


----------



## Kano131 (20. Februar 2017)

Typische Mängel des Monitors ?

Color Banding wird er wahrscheinlich definitiv haben.
Ein toten Pixel der entweder weiß oder schwarz leuchtet.

Was mein letzter auch hatte war Backlight bleeding in der Mitte unten vom Bildschirm.
Außerdem hatte mein letzter Monitor 2 Kratzer auf dem Bildschirm.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Februar 2017)

Oje, da werde ich aber genau schauen.

Kann ich das eigentlich reklamieren?

Sind tote Pixel & Color Banding ein legitimer Grund zum Reklamieren?

Wie gesagt - das Gerät wurde im Mai 2016 gekauft und hat laut Verkäufer keine Mängel, toten Pixel.

Die Garantie geht bis Mai 2019!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Februar 2017)

Acuh die neuste Version hat Banding des Todes es gibt wie gesagt nicht einen der keins hat in ausgeprägter form.


----------



## amer_der_erste (20. Februar 2017)

Unvorstellbar.

Ist das wirklich so extrem? 

Der wird so oft verkauft. Allein wenn ich mir die Verkaufszahlen bei Mindfactory anschaue


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2017)

Hat denn dein BenQ soviel tearing, dass du unbedingt einen mit Gsync brauchst?


----------



## Kano131 (20. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Unvorstellbar.
> 
> Ist das wirklich so extrem?
> 
> Der wird so oft verkauft. Allein wenn ich mir die Verkaufszahlen bei Mindfactory anschaue



Es ist extrem. Es macht den Monitor im großen und ganzen echt unbrauchbar  Da das Bild wegen dem Banding schnell pixellich und verschwommen wirkt, egal ob Wallpaper, ingame oder Youtube.
Bei Mindfactory sollte dir auffallen das eine Rezension dass bereits angesprochen hat. Die anderen Leute interessiert das Banding vielleicht nicht oder sie kennen kein Unterschied von einem sauberen Pixel freien Bild gegen eins mit hässlichen Banding.


Sind tote Pixel & Color Banding ein legitimer Grund zum Reklamieren? 

Jaa natürlich !


----------



## KempA (20. Februar 2017)

Also ich hab schon mit einigen Leuten gesprochen/geschrieben, die keine großen Banding-Probleme hatten.
Klar wird der Monitor immer Banding haben, das liegt einfach an dem Panel, aber es gibt eben welche mit extremen Banding (wie mein erster 2716) und welche wo es weitaus besser zu sein scheint.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Unvorstellbar.
> 
> Ist das wirklich so extrem?
> 
> Der wird so oft verkauft. Allein wenn ich mir die Verkaufszahlen bei Mindfactory anschaue



Was denkste wie oft der Acer XB270HU damals vk wurde....
Das was wieder zurück geht wird ja bei *verkauft* nicht wieder abgezogen also danach kannste nicht gehen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Februar 2017)

KempA schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon mit einigen Leuten gesprochen/geschrieben, die keine großen Banding-Probleme hatten.
> Klar wird der Monitor immer Banding haben, das liegt einfach an dem Panel, aber es gibt eben welche mit extremen Banding (wie mein erster 2716) und welche wo es weitaus besser zu sein scheint.



Wo?
Von den Leuten will ich mal nenBild von Resi 7 z.b sehen^^.

Ich glaub schon garnix mehr was denkste wieviel von labern sie hätten wenig BLB wo 90% rumheulen....
Die haben in den meisten Fällen genauso viel wie alle anderen auch..(z.b die berüchtigten AUO IPS Monitore..)


----------



## KempA (20. Februar 2017)

Dell S2716DG
Hier im Thread haben wohl nur wenige so enormes Banding, wie es bei mir der Fall war. Zum Teil sind da auch Bilder von meinem Banding und Vergleichsbilder eines anderen Monitors. Im Userthread bei overcklock.net sind ebenfalls Leute mit geringem Banding (ebenfalls mit Vergleichen). Ich hatte das ganz heftige Banding eigentlich auch nur auf Bildern, bzw bei Videos. Ich hab mir extra ein "dunkles" Spiel (Metro 2033) gekauft um mir das ganze mal im Spiel anzuschauen. Ergebnis: Hab kein Banding beim zocken gesehen.

Außerdem sollte man eine Sache nie vergessen: Hier melden sich nur die Leute, die Probleme haben. Das ist doch immer so, egal um was es geht. Es meldet sich nur ganz selten jemand in nem Forum an, nur um zu sagen dass bei ihm alles in Ordnung ist.


EDIT: Ich will Dell hier in keinster Weise in Schutz nehmen. Es ist unter aller Sau, dass Monitore für das Geld solche Probleme haben. Aber ich will eben auch mal erwähnen, dass nicht ALLE Monitore die Probleme haben. Ist wohl wie beim IPS-Glow. Einige haben es, manche net.


----------



## KempA (22. Februar 2017)

Also mein neuer S2716DG kam heute an. Das Banding ist exakt so stark wie bei dem vorher. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass ich zwei mal hintereinander so Pech habe.
Ich werde jetzt mal schauen wie das ganze beim spielen ist (Metro 2033 sollte da ja gut zum testen sein) und wenn es da nicht auftritt, behalt ich ihn.
Falls doch, schau ich aml welchen Monitor ich dann testen werde..


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Februar 2017)

Hab ich doch gesagt das haben alle....

Aber erstmal nen neuen holen...

Das TN Panel ist halt crap.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2017)

Komischerweise haben das andere Monitore mit TN nicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Februar 2017)

Die kommen auch nicht alle von AUO


----------



## JoM79 (22. Februar 2017)

Die WQHD 144HZ 27" TN schon und ich hatte bei meinem PG278Q keine Probleme mit Banding.


----------



## KempA (23. Februar 2017)

Hat der 278Q denn andere Probleme?

Ich fahre heut Mittag vllt auch ma bei Mediamarkt vorbei. Würde mich ja für eine. 279Q interessieren, aber nur wenn ich mir den vorher im Markt zusammen mit dem Verkäufer anschauen kann. Würde nur ein sehr gutes Panel, ohne Glow kaufen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Februar 2017)

Was meint ihr: welche Rev. ist das?

Kann man da was herausschließen?


----------



## JoM79 (23. Februar 2017)

Steht doch da, A02.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Februar 2017)

Klar.

Und wie sind die?

Kann man das sagen?

Gibt's hier User die mit A02 gute / sehr gute / extrem schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. Februar 2017)

@KempA

Also ich habe wie vermutet A03. 


Evtl hat die A04 wirklich Probleme.


----------



## Kano131 (24. Februar 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Monitore im 24 Zoll Format mit 144+ Hz + 1/2 ms Reaktionszeit ?


----------



## KempA (24. Februar 2017)

Mit einer WQHD-Auflösung gibts da noch die AOC-Agon-Reihe. Aber keine Ahnung wie es da mit der Qualität der Panels aussieht...


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Februar 2017)

Hi zusammen, 
hab jetzt den Dell geholt. 

Gibt's es Testvideos oder Testbilder wo ich erkennen kann ob ich ein gutes Panel erwischt habe


----------



## Kano131 (24. Februar 2017)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> hab jetzt den Dell geholt.
> 
> Gibt's es Testvideos oder Testbilder wo ich erkennen kann ob ich ein gutes Panel erwischt habe



Hier durchblättern LCD monitor test images


----------



## KempA (24. Februar 2017)

Backlight-Bleeding und Pixelfehler kannst du hier testen: LCD Dead Pixel Test Backgrounds

Zum testen des Bandings kannst du dir hier die Bilder mal anschauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=938480
http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/s.../bb25fc8444122fdecc75dad7abc191fe8d37e861.jpg


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Februar 2017)

Nice danke!
Mein Benq 2730Z hat da mehr banding wie der Dell!

Kann man die Farbsättigung & Schärfe etwa nicht im OSD einstellen?


----------



## KempA (24. Februar 2017)

Du hast auf den zwei von mir geposteten Bildern kein Banding? Na, dann ist ja vllt der 2417 was für mich


----------



## Kano131 (24. Februar 2017)

KempA schrieb:


> Du hast auf den zwei von mir geposteten Bildern kein Banding? Na, dann ist ja vllt der 2417 was für mich



Moment mal... hat @amer_der_erste jetzt den Dell s27 oder den s2417dg getestet ?


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Februar 2017)

Den 2716 !

Bloß dass mir hier einige Einstellungen im OSD fehlen 

Farbsättigung und Schärfe vermisse ich.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2017)

Naja, du kommst auch vom XL2730Z. 
Beim Dell kann man halt nicht allzuviel einstellen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Februar 2017)

Ok schade.

Kennst du einen Monitor der in etwa genau so viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat wie der 2730Z bloß mit Gsync ??


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2017)

Acer XB271HUA.
Sage ich ja jedes Mal, aber die Leute wollen trotzdem den Dell.


----------



## amer_der_erste (24. Februar 2017)

Warum es genannten Acer wohl weder bei MF noch bei Amazon gibt?


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2017)

Gibts doch bei Amazon, nur halt nicht direkt von Amazon.
Ansonsten halt Asus PG278QR
Kannst ja schon mal in die Beschreibung gucken, ob dir die Optionen ausreichen http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LC...glish.pdf?_ga=1.76965969.556853632.1487973966


----------



## KempA (25. Februar 2017)

Der Acer ist eben so hässlich, dass sich den kaum einer auf den Tisch stellen will und der PG278QR hat das gleiche AOU-Panel wie der Dell und kämpft (aktuell) auch mit Banding-Problemen.

@amer: könntest du mir bitte den Gefallen tun und Mal schauen welche Rev du bekommen hast und ggf. auch mal Bilder der von mir geposteten Beispielbilder machen? 
Bei mir sehen die nämlich so aus (siehe Anlage)


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2017)

Die haben alle ein ähnliches TN Panel.
Also bliebe da nur IPS, aber die haben halt andere Probleme.
Mir ist das Aussehen so ziemlich egal, hauptsache die Technik passt.

Ich bleib lieber bei VA und 32" FHD.
Ist zwar nicht so fein wie 27" WQHD, aber so habe ich auch keine Probleme mit Banding, Backlightbleeding etc.


----------



## KempA (25. Februar 2017)

Jeder hat eben andere Anforderungen und muss sich dementsprechend arrangieren. 

Ich war gestern im MM und habe dort gefragt, ob sie zusammen mit mir einen PG279Q auspacken würden. Antwort: nein, das geht nicht. Als ich ihn dann darauf hingewiesen habe, dass Mediamarkt unter den Entscheidungspubkten für einen bestimmten Händler (Liefertreue, Preis, Service) nur mit dem Service gewinnen könnte, verwies er mich auf seinen Chef, der jedoch in der Pause war. Da will ich die Tage mal anrufen.

Jetzt bin ich aber auch erstmal gespannt, wie meine Beispiele bei amer aussehen und welche Rev er hat. Evtl war es ja auch nur eine miese Charge.


----------



## fykDice (27. Februar 2017)

hab gesehen viele händler warten auf eine neue lieferung, (mindfactory etc etc bestimmt 7-8 händler haben ihn aktuell nicht und erwarten ihm am 2.3.)
heißt das es wird auf eine neue charge von dell gewartet die evtl. keine probleme mehr mit dem color banding hat? das wäre genial

wie ist überhaupt der stand aktuell? gibt es user OHNE banding probleme? oder ist JEDER davon betroffen ?
der monitor wär genau was ich gesucht habe würde mich ungern für was anderes entscheiden müssen


----------



## Kano131 (1. März 2017)

Nein, die bestellten Artikel sind die, die vom Banding betroffen sind. Die Händler Antworten nur mit Bs wie: Ja genau, wir haben die neuste bestellt ! Ich hatte neulich erst ein Gespräch mit Mindfactory wo die meinten sie könnten nicht nach sehen da es im Lager sei und mehr solcher Ausreden. Außerdem könnten sie mir eh nicht garantieren das ich eine neue bekomme von daher.. schei* auf den Monitor. Werde mir demnächst den Acer xb241yu bestellen.


----------



## Darkseth (2. März 2017)

Hab eben paar Mails mit dem Dell support hin und hergetauscht. Ich bekomm ein Ersatzgerät zugeschickt.
Bin zwar nicht sehr optimistisch, dass ein Modell komplett ohne Banding kommt, aber wer weiß ^^

@ Kano: Wäre ziemlich nice, wenn du dann vom Acer berichtest. Wenn das ding nämlich gar kein Banding hat, wäre es fast ne Überlegung wert zu wechseln. Wobei mich das 100€~ aufpreis kosten würde. Aber für künftige Empfehlungen wäre die info super.


----------



## Kano131 (3. März 2017)

@Darkseth: Werde ich machen. Kann aber noch etwas dauern bin zurzeit in einem Praktikum und habe nicht die Zeit gerade dafür. Erwarten kannst du den Bericht in etwa 2-4 Wochen. Bis dahin ist auch dein Ersatzgerät von Dell da ^^


----------



## Tacitus_AUT (5. März 2017)

Hallo, ich hab mir auch vor kurzem den Dell S2417DG geholt. Hab ebenfalls starkes colour banding. Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen wenn ich den Sitz abstand erhöhe und bei anderem Blickwinkel ist es fast nicht mehr sichtbar. Sitze ca. 40-50 cm davor. Der Monitor wurde bei Alternate bestellt, Charge A00. Ich bestell mir das selbe Modell jetzt nochmal bei einem anderen Händler und hoffe das Colour banding fällt dann nicht mehr so stark aus. Bei meinem altem Acer Modell war es gar nicht sichtbar bei selbem Sitz abstand.


----------



## KempA (5. März 2017)

Kannst es ja versuchen, aber mach dir nicht allzu viel Hoffnung.
Berichte dann mal.


----------



## Darkseth (7. März 2017)

Soo.. Kam heute an.
Exakt gleiches Banding (A00 Revision, aber im November produziert, statt August).

Aber.... Die Blickwinkelstabilität in der vertikalen (also oben und unten) ist minimal schlechter.
Den leichten Farbstich vom Roten ins grüne (bzw umgekehrt) wenn man text im Browser nach oben oder unten bewegt... War beim austauschgerät etwas ausgeprägter. Außerdem gab es in einem recht alten Game ein flachern bei bestimmten Texturen/objekten. kA woran das lag, aber mehrmals neustart hat nicht geholfen.
Alten Monitor wieder drauf, alles sauber.

Daher geht der neue Monitor zurück und ich bleibe hier erstmal.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. März 2017)

Vermutlich im Monitormenu die Reaktionszeit erhöht beim Austauschgerät.


----------



## Darkseth (8. März 2017)

Hab eigentlich drauf geachtet, dass es auf Normal ist. Schwören würde ich es aber nicht.....
Aber egal


----------



## Tacitus_AUT (9. März 2017)

Ich hab jetzt ebenfalls meinen zweiten Dell S2417DG bekommen, das Problem ist noch genau so vorhanden wie vorher. Diese Modell wurde jetzt im August produziert. Charge ist immer noch A00. 
Somit können wir wohl ausschließen das es Modelle gibt die den Fehler nicht haben. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir trotzdem das erste Modell behalte. Da ich Filme meisten ohnehin aus 2 Metern Abstand schaue. 
Bei dieser Entfernung tritt der Fehler nicht mehr auf, bzw. ist nicht mehr sichtbar. Bei den Spielen selbst fällt der Fehler kaum auf, ist jedoch ebenfalls in abgeschwächter Form sichtbar. Negativ Beispiel ist hier auf 
jeden Fall the Witcher 3, Sonnenaufgänge sehen grauenhaft aus. Generell fällt es beim Witcher am Himmel extrem stark auf, auch bei Tageslicht.


----------



## Darkseth (9. März 2017)

Kleiner Hinweis: Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Morgen wird mein Exemplar geliefert. Die neugier war doch zu groß, dass er das Banding besser im griff hat. Ich berichte mal morgen Abend.

Falls es nennenswert besser ist, wird mein Dell dann in den marktplatz wandern für <390-400€~ oder so. Sollte sich jemand da nicht dran stören und interesse haben... 


Btw, in Witcher war ich bisher nur kurz mit dem Monitor, aber Banding ist mir dort nie aufgefallen. Bin jetzt extra nochmal rein, und hab unterschiedliche Tageszeiten angeschaut. Mir fällt da Spontan eig nicht wirklich ein banding auf. Aber vll lag es am Wetter oder so.
Das Banding seh ich in Games eig generell nicht wirklich, wenn überhaupt, dann bei schlechteren Youtube videos~ bzw generlel Youtube videos / Streams, wo es sehr dunkel ist.


----------



## Tacitus_AUT (9. März 2017)

Ich vermute mal das beide das selbe Panel verwenden, sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus. Hab nämlich auf die schnelle kein anderes Modell gefunden was mit dem Dell vergleichbar ist.  Danke für den Hinweiß auf den Acer! Sieht zwar optisch nicht so gut aus wie der Dell aber wenn dafür auf der technischen Seite alles passt werde ich auch beim Acer zuschlagen. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt auf deinen Test ob dir bezüglich dem Colour banding was auffällt.


----------



## Darkseth (10. März 2017)

Hmm Banding ist genau so vorhanden, und Auf dem Panel ist so ein komisches "Coating". Keine Ahnung, wer bei Acer diese Idee hatte...
Und keine Ahnung welcher Spezialist bei Acer die Idee hatte, ein 1 meter kurzes DP Kabel beizulegen. Das reicht ja noch nicht mal, wenn ich das Kabel komplett quer über den Schreibtisch ziehe. >_> Ich "Darf" mir jetzt ein neues kaufen. yay.

Kann jemand ein gutes DP 1.2 Kabel empfehlen, für 1440p @ 165 Hz? Minimum 1:50 meter, oder eher 1.80 Meter.


Aber: Mittels Gamma wert im OSD kann man das Banding besser in den griff bekommen, und es ist schon teilweise deutlich schwächer ausgeprägt, als beim s2417DG (die "Kanten" sind weicher)


----------



## Kano131 (10. März 2017)

Würde mich freuen wenn du @Darkseth ein paar Bilder vom Banding veröffentlichst. Wenn möglich auch mit gegenstück vom Dell.


----------



## Darkseth (10. März 2017)

Klar.
Einmal 13. Sekunde beim star Wars episode 7 trailer:
Dell: s2417dg bild 5 - Google Drive
Acer: Acer bild 5 - Google Drive

Hier sieht man nicht sooo viel Unterschied.

Bei dem Star Wars Bild hat ein user aus Computerbase die stelle auch aufgenommen: https://img3.picload.org/image/rlowpoal/p1080308.jpg
Sieht bei ihm besser aus. Kann aber auch an den Einstellungen liegen, und Kamera, dass man es nicht gut erkennt. ICH kann nur von dem sicher sprechen, was ich selbst aufgenommen habe, weil das sind identische Bedingungen bei mir ^^" Kann aber sein, dass es Acer modelle gibt, mit weniger banding oder garkeinem. oder meine Kamera war gut genug, um es aufzufangen. Ist sehr schwer abzuschätzen.

Zweites mal deutlicher, hier bei ner Folge Life in the Woods von Gronkh in ner Höhle:
Dell: S2417dg Bild 6 - Google Drive
Acer: Acer Bild 6 - Google Drive
Und mein alter Dell U2414H: u2414h bild 6 - Google Drive

Der Acer war übers OSD bei der Gamma stufe "Gaming" eingestellt, wenn ich mich da nicht irre. Das ist noch mal eine stufe weiter als Gamma 2.5 (bei 2.2 war es vergleichbar beim Dell).

Bedenke, Fotos zeigen das vll nicht immer soo exakt wie es die Augen sehen würden. Also man merkt schon sehr, dass es besser wird. Komplett WEG ist es aber nicht.

Achja, hab nun dieses DP Kabel bestellt: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007PKPUIK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Kommt morgen. Mal sehen ob es besser wird. Auf jeden Fall sollte es aber lang genug sein ^^"


----------



## Kano131 (10. März 2017)

Das sieht ja schon viel angenehmer aus, als auf dem Dell Monitor ... Gefällt mir. Trotzdem schade das es nicht weg ist. Was würdest du denn sagen ? Lohnt es sich den Acer x241yu selber mal anzusehen ? 

Der Sonnenstrahl blocker soll ja die Farben verfälschen. Wie beurteilst du das ?


----------



## Darkseth (10. März 2017)

Ich würde sagen ja. Lohnt sich  Gerade, wenn man G_Sync mit 1440p will, für <500€, bzw auf kompakten 23,8".

Farben verfälschen... Würde ich vll nicht sagen. Man kann viel einstellen und anpassen.
Ich merk diese Beschichtung NUR wenn ich näher hingucke, und im Browser.
Sobald ich ein Game anmache, ein Youtube video gucke oder so, merk ich davon garnix mehr.

Farben an sich nochmal: Wie gesagt, ads ist bei jedem Monitor anders. Hab z.B: mal diesen 700€ AOC IPS Monitor mit 27" da gehabt, den im OSD auf sRGB gestellt, und mein Dell U2414H auf sRGB. Beide Farben sahen ganz anders aus von der farbtemperatur, Weißpunkt etc. Da würde ich mir also wenig sorgen machen bei den Farben. Hab nicht den Eindruck, dass diese Beschichtung das verfälscht.


----------



## Tacitus_AUT (11. März 2017)

So, ich habe mir jetzt auch noch ein anderes Gerät  als Referenz geholt mit WQHD Auflösung. Dieses Mal in 27" weil ich mal sehen wollte ob sich das am Schreibtisch mit dem Sitzabstand ausgeht, bzw. weil es mich interessiert hat ob diese Modelle auch so stark vom Banding betroffen sind.  Ich habe mir den Benq XL 2735 zum testen mitgenommen, und muss sagen das Banding ist viel schwächer sichtbar. Wenn man genau schaut durchaus feststellbar aber im Vergleich zum Dell S2417DG nicht der Rede wert.  Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir nicht doch ein Modell mit IPS Display kaufen sollte.... gibt es bei diesen auch ein Colour Banding oder ist das ein Problem das nur auf TN Panels auftritt?

@Darkseth: ich habe gerade gelesen das du den AOC 27" mit IPS hattest, wie zufrieden bist du mit dem gewesen? Der ist mittlerweile nämlich in meiner näheren Auswahl, da es scheinbar nicht möglich ist 24" Monitore mit WQHD ohne Colour banding zu produzieren.   )-:
Ich muss wohl wieder auf Full HD und 24" wechseln oder auf 27".... beides nicht optimal.


----------



## Darkseth (11. März 2017)

Das Banding dürfte bei IPS nicht da sein.

Lustigerweise bin ich mit TN zufriedener als mit dem AOC IPS^^"
Der AOC war an sich okay, features on mass! ein Traum. Die LAutsprecher sind sehr brauchbar für notfälle, Headset stand, etc etc.
Meiner hatte aber unregelmßiges Backlightbleeding. Besonders unten links und oben links war es ein stark konzentrierter Punkt im eck. War teilweise auch in games sichtbar, oder bei nicht ganzs dunklen Szenen. Hat mich dann doch generft, ging am nächsten Tag zurück. ^^ Der Dell blieb 5 Wochen, trotz Banding (aber das war, weil der Preis niedriger war als 600).

Wenn man bei den IPS modellen nen Panel bekommt, ohne BLB oder glow (bzw wo es nicht stört in der Praxis, auch bei dunklen games), super. Ansonsten... hoffe ich, dass dich das nicht stört. ^^"


----------



## Tacitus_AUT (11. März 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich bin mittlerweile bereit 200 € mehr in ein IPS Panel zu investieren, hab heute schon den ganzen Abend den Benq 27" in Betrieb und muss halt damit leben das der Bildschirm für meinen Sitzabstand etwas zu groß ist. Werde wohl beim Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz zuschlagen, nachdem ich mich 
durch ein Forum mit Beschwerden über den AOC geackert habe. ^^


----------



## Darkseth (11. März 2017)

Bedenke... ALLE 27" IPS Monitore, die 144+ Hz haben, 1440p Auflösung, und G-Sync/Freesync, haben das exakt gleiche Panel. Mit diesen Specs gibt es nur 1 einziges Panel.
Du kansnt auch beim AOC ein gutes Panel erwischen, und beim Asus/Acer ein schlechtes 

Das einzige, was sein KANN ist, dass Acer/Asus eine bessere Qualitätskonrtolle haben könnten, und evtl Panels mit stärkerem Backlightbleeding oder so wieder zurückschicken, bzw gar nciht erst behalten.

Hab aber auch schon gehört, wo leute 4-5 Acer/Asus modelle hatten, und keines war gut.

Andere, die 4-5 AOC hatten, ud keiner war gut, aber der erste Asus war super.


Wie gesagt, wenn du ein gutes Panel erwischt, oder eins wo DICH das Backlightbleeding, Glow etc nicht stört, bzw es dir gar nicht auffällt... Dann jackpot


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2017)

Die haben die gleichen Probleme, aber zu 100% nicht alle exakt das gleiche Panel.


----------



## N1k0s (12. März 2017)

Die Probleme werden sie auch alle weiterhin haben.  Ist nunmal Stand der Technik. Im TV Bereich ist es das selbe Problem. Es ist und bleibt immer Glücksache mit dem Panel.  Und umso größer die Bildschirme werden umso leichter kommen die Probleme ans Licht.  Und ja auch bei IPS Panelen gibt es Banding


----------



## Darkseth (12. März 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Die haben die gleichen Probleme, aber zu 100% nicht alle exakt das gleiche Panel.


Ich meinte ja die Panel Modellbezeichnung... Soweit ich weiß, gibt es da keine unterschiedlichen hersteller, oder Revisionen oder sowas. AUO liefert den einen Panel Typ an alle Hersteller aus, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


N1k0s schrieb:


> Die Probleme werden sie auch alle weiterhin haben.  Ist nunmal Stand der Technik. Im TV Bereich ist es das selbe Problem. Es ist und bleibt immer Glücksache mit dem Panel.  Und umso größer die Bildschirme werden umso leichter kommen die Probleme ans Licht.  Und ja auch bei IPS Panelen gibt es Banding


 Die Rede beim Banding ist eher um "unnatürliches Banding", wie es bei den TN modellen der Fall ist. Bei dunklen ist das Banding ja VIEL zu stark dafür, dass es ein 8-bit Panel ist. Mein 6bit + FRC ips Panel daneben hat deutlich weniger banding, bzw eher sogar nahezu gar nicht sichtbar.


----------



## JoM79 (12. März 2017)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja die Panel Modellbezeichnung... Soweit ich weiß, gibt es da keine unterschiedlichen hersteller, oder Revisionen oder sowas. AUO liefert den einen Panel Typ an alle Hersteller aus, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


Ein Hersteller, aber verschiedene Revisionen. 
TFT Central Monitor Panel Part Database


----------



## Darkseth (13. März 2017)

Achja, falls noch jemand schnell interesse hat: ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal

Der Acer ist im Angebot auf Zack Zack (Wirklich super, dass ich den gerade paar Tage vorher für 470 bestellt hab....... . Als ob Alternate nur auf meine Bestellung gewartet hat. ^^)


----------



## fykDice (14. März 2017)

die Dells sind überall vergriffen... warum passiert das überall gleichzeitig, steckt da mehr dahinter?!


----------



## KempA (14. März 2017)

fykDice schrieb:


> die Dells sind überall vergriffen... warum passiert das überall gleichzeitig, steckt da mehr dahinter?!



Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ist doch verfügbar?
Mindfactory, Compuland, Vibu und Drive sind eben ein Laden. Wenn da bei einem was ausverkauft ist, haben die anderen auch nichts mehr.

EDIT: Sorry, geht ja um den 24 Zöller.


----------



## Tacitus_AUT (16. März 2017)

Hab mittlerweile auch ein IPS Display getestet, also Leute wenn ihr euch wegen dem colour Banding einen IPS Monitor kauft... vergesst es. Ist bei einem IPS Panel genauso vorhanden. Monitor ACER Predator HB271HU. So gesehen war der Dell gar nicht so schlecht. Hat genau die gleichen Probleme wie alle anderen, dafür ein brauchbares Bild. 
Colour Banding haben sowieso alle. Ich gebe es einfach mal auf an diesen Punkt. Im vergleich zu einem Acer IPS schneidet der Dell echt gut ab beim Bild, nur das der Dell eine recht perfekte Ausleuchtung hat.


----------



## Simunkulus (17. März 2017)

Weiß jemand ob die selben Probleme auch beim AOC AGON AG241QG vorhanden sind?
Wäre denke ich auch eine Alternative, wenn das Colour Banding da nicht auftritt.


----------



## Kano131 (29. März 2017)

Den Acer Monitor kann ich nirgends mehr finden... gibt es andere Optionen ?


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2017)

Gibt doch noch welche bei Amazon.
Ansonsten nur AOC oder 27".


----------



## Kano131 (29. März 2017)

Ja aber nur Amazon.com oder ? Kannst mir ja ein Link posten wenn du möchtest


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2017)

Bei mir steht da Amazon.de und 2 vorrätig.


----------



## Kano131 (29. März 2017)

Achso dieso.. ja das sieht mir falsch aus. Die Kosten da etwas über 500 Euro und dort steht was von 4K IPS.. blödsinn


----------



## Darkseth (29. März 2017)

Jap, das scheint falsch verlinkt zu sein in geizhals :/

Würde mal den ein oder anderen Tag warten. Kann nicht sein, dass der Acer komplett aus dem Sortiment genommen wurde, nachdem er anfang Februar frisch auf den Markt gekommen ist.


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2017)

Da hatte ich nicht drauf geachtet, nur auf die Monitorbezeichung.


----------



## Kano131 (29. März 2017)

Also bei Alternate kommt er nicht mehr rein meinte der Support. Denke mal alle haben den da gekauft und jetzt isser weg


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2017)

Schon komisch, solange gibts den doch noch garnicht.


----------



## Kano131 (29. März 2017)

Die meinten es sei ein Auslaufmodell... kann ich das so verstehen das Acer den nicht mehr produziert ?


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2017)

Scheint so.


----------



## Darkseth (29. März 2017)

Der kam doch eben erst auf den markt? O.o Im Amerikanischen raum war der seit dezember oder so verfügbar~, hier ab Februar.

Achja, ist wieder gelistet: Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternate hat noch 1 für 469€, 1 B-Ware für 399€.

Und MIX hat auch noch einige.


----------



## Kano131 (29. März 2017)

Bestellt. Hoffentlich nichts gebrauchtes desshalb habe ich direkt nach kauf eine E-Mail geschrieben und gefragt ^^ Und falls alles klappt, hoffe ich das ich nicht enttäuscht werde


----------



## Darkseth (30. März 2017)

Und schon ist der Eintrag auch wieder weg.. was da nur los ist... hmm^^

Dabei wären 450€~ echt nen sweet spot für g-Sync monitore, mit 1440p und 144 Hz. Wenn da einer sich arbarmt, und einen mit VA rausbringt für den Preis, der würde weggehen wie frisches Brot. ^^


----------



## Kano131 (31. März 2017)

Angekommen!

Keine Pixel Fehler oder andere probleme bis jetzt. Das weiß ist allerdings leicht gelb beim ersten Betrieb. 
Bin direkt auf lagom und habe mir den Banding test angesehen, hier sehe ich kein Banding. Allerdings ist es extrem bei den Youtube Videos die man im thread findet. Habe Gamma mal auf Spiel gestellt, deutlich besser.

Hat jemand mal ein paar gute FPS/Gaming settings?


----------



## Darkseth (6. April 2017)

Überrascht mich kein stück, aber der Acer ist wieder gelistet, und bald kommen neue: Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich nutz btw keine besonderen Settings fürs gaming. Einfach im Desktop so kalibriert, wie ich ihn will, bzw dass er möglichst meinem zweitmonitor ähnelt, und beim Gaming einfach dann G-Sync nutzen.


Falls wer hier vorbei kommt, und sucht: AOC Monitor AGON AG241QG 23.8 Zoll QHD - Media Markt
Gerade runtergesetzt. kA wie lange. ^^


----------



## captain_drink (5. Mai 2017)

Zeit für einen kleinen Necro:

Ich habe gerade den AOC AG24QX (gleiches Panel wie Dell und Acer) vor mir und kann berichten, dass ich z.B. bei dem Star Wars-Trailer wenig bis gar kein Banding habe. 
Im Gegenzug hat der AOC allerdings ein extrahässliches "grainy" coating (und recht starkes BLB, nebenbei bemerkt). Bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich mir zum Vergleich den Dell kommen lassen sollte oder nicht.


----------



## Kano131 (8. Mai 2017)

Der Dell s2417dg hat sehr sehr starkes Banding


----------



## captain_drink (8. Mai 2017)

Kano131 schrieb:


> Der Dell s2417dg hat sehr sehr starkes Banding



Was ich bislangen so gesehen habe, scheint das definitiv der Fall zu sein.

Ich glaube, dass ich langsam keine Lust mehr auf TN habe. Eventuell wäre der Samsung C24FG73 der richtige Monitor für mich.


----------



## Rwk (8. Mai 2017)

Könnte vielleicht mal irgendjemand testen, ob das Banding auch mit einer AMD-Graka auftritt ?


----------



## Timeris (11. Mai 2017)

Den Monitor gibts gerade für etwa 375€ bei Rakuten, für das Geld schau ich ihn mir mal an. Ist von den Specs her der perfekte Monitor für mich, bin gespannt wie es mit dem Color Banding ausschaut. Gibt es denn in letzter Zeit niemanden im Forum der einen Monitor mit zumindest akzeptablem Color Banding bekommen hat?


----------



## Darkseth (13. Mai 2017)

Mir ist niemand bekannt.
Ich finde aber, selbst mit Banding ist der Preis von 375€~ sehr gut.
... Wenn man sich mit dem Banding arrangieren kann. Sieht man ja ingame nahezu nie, in youtube videos auch nur in sehr dunklen stellen (an stellen, die bei meinem Dell U2414H IPS Monitor z.B. an details verlieren


----------



## Bathord906 (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
Da ich diesen Thread schon etwas länger verfolge und mir dann vor kurzem ebenfalls einen Dell s2716dg gekauft habe , möchte ich doch nochmal etwas hier reinschreiben.

Ich ha  echt sehr lange überlegt und mir verschiedene Marken angeschaut.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt zu dem einfachen  Schluss gekommen das es im wqhd+144hz TN  Bereich keinen Monitor ohne dieses Color Banding phenomen gibt. 
Es ist wie schon gesagt mal mehr , oder mal weniger ausgeprägt und es spielt eigentlich keine Rolle ob es ein Asus, ein Dell, ein Acer, oder irgendein anderer Hersteller ist.

Ich habe sehr viel über diese Probleme auch bei anderen Marken gelesen und für mich fehlt einfach die Zeit eine solche Widerrufslotterie  mitzumachen , bis irgendwann mal ein vernünftiger Monitor da steht, zumal es bei der gesamten Monitorpalette im wqhd Bereich ja auch noch andere Probleme wie z.b. Lichthöfe, Pixelfehler, u.s.w. gibt.

Der Dell hat im Vergleich zu vielen anderen allerdings ein sehr gutes Bild mit recht guter Ausleuchtung und ich könnte in Spielen( z.b. Star Citizen) bisher kein grobes Color Branding feststellen. 
Bei diveresen Youtube Videos oder Wallpapers allerdings schon. 
Klar das Ding kostet 600 € und es ist absolut ärgerlich das man als Kunde mit solchen Problemen bei so einem Preis zu kämpfen hat, aber da es fast bei allen Herstellern Mängel gibt , lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht so lange umzutauschen bis man mal Glück hat und einen halbwegs guten Monitor ergattert. 
Ich denke das es zur Zeit einfach stand der Technik ist und das ganze eben noch nicht wirklich ausgereift ist. 

Was mich allerdings stutzig macht , sind diverse Berichte darüber das dieses Color Banding bei AMD GPUs und deren treibern nicht so ausgeprägt sein soll. 
Ich habe in irgendeinem Forum auch mal gelesen das Nvidia da wohl einen bekannten Fehler im Treiber hat. (Ich verlinke das gerne wenn ich es wie der gefunden habe)
Kann mir jemanden etwas darüber berichten?


----------



## 0ssi (19. Oktober 2017)

Bathord906 schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt zu dem einfachen  Schluss gekommen das es im wqhd+144hz TN  Bereich keinen Monitor ohne dieses Color Banding phenomen gibt.


Das liegt aber daran, daß diese Panel nur 6bit + FRC (Dithering) haben. Selbst auf einem 8bit Panel kann man noch leichtes Colorbanding sehen. Perfekt Farbübergänge gibt es erst mit 10bit.
Das Problem scheint die LCD Technik an sich zu sein denn schnell und bunt kann man mit Flüssigkeitskristallen nicht bauen. Je schneller desto blasser oder je bunter desto langsamer. Leider.


----------



## Bathord906 (19. Oktober 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Das liegt aber daran, daß diese Panel nur 6bit + FRC (Dithering) haben. Selbst auf einem 8bit Panel kann man noch leichtes Colorbanding sehen. Perfekt Farbübergänge gibt es erst mit 10bit.
> Das Problem scheint die LCD Technik an sich zu sein denn schnell und bunt kann man mit Flüssigkeitskristallen nicht bauen. Je schneller desto blasser oder je bunter desto langsamer. Leider.


Ok das kann natürlich ein Grund sein, jedoch habe ich z.b. auch schon von einem Eizo FG2421gelesen, welcher ein 8bit+FRC Panel haben soll und ebenfalls recht grobes Color Banding hat.
Nvidia Treiber Color Banding Problem (900er , 10er Serie)?
...hier nachzulesen.

Ich stelle mir halt die fragen ob es tatsächlich Sinn macht den Dell gegen einen Asus PG278QR zu tauschen, da es bei Asus ja so ne tolle Qualitätskontrolle gibt. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (19. Oktober 2017)

Das ist aber Meckern auf einem viel höheren Niveau als hier in diesem Thread und wie gesagt auch bei 8bit sieht man noch leichtes Banding. Mit FRC/Dithering wird es nur minimal besser.
Wer wirklich im Spiel rumschaut und perfekte Farbübergängen will der braucht ein natives 10bit Panel. Ist bei Filmen genauso. Erst mit UHD Blu-Ray und TV mit 10bit Panel kein Banding.


----------



## Bathord906 (19. Oktober 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Das ist aber Meckern auf einem viel höheren Niveau als hier in diesem Thread und wie gesagt auch bei 8bit sieht man noch leichtes Banding. Mit FRC/Dithering wird es nur minimal besser.
> Wer wirklich im Spiel rumschaut und perfekte Farbübergängen will der braucht ein natives 10bit Panel. Ist bei Filmen genauso. Erst mit UHD Blu-Ray und TV mit 10bit Panel kein Banding.


In diesem Thread wird ja vermutet das es auch eventuell mit dem Nvidia Treiber zusammen hängen könnten, was ja ebenfalls interessant ist , da Nvidia die Thematik nicht wirklich fremd ist.

Also im Prinzip habe ich ja damit abgeschlossen das es zur Zeit keinen vernünftigen Monitor in Sachen Farbverlauf gibt und für ein von dir angesprochenes Modell legt man vermutlich fast das doppelte hin. 

Es ist ja in Spielen auch bisher nicht wirklich auffällig geworden und die Bildqualität an sich ist bei dem Dell echt nicht schlecht. ...ich benutze diesen Monitor eben fast ausschließlich zum zocken und da ist die Qualität ok.
Es ist mein erster Monitor mit 144hz und gsync und das ist in meinem Fall schon eine enorme Steigerung im Vergleich zu meinem alten Syncmaster von Samsung.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lors84 (19. Oktober 2017)

haben AMD gpu nutzer denn auch colorbanding bei TN monitoren beobachten können? ich lese sowas eigentlich nur von nvidia nutzern. 

die konsolen haben ja auch AMD gpus verbaut und dort habe ich sowas auch noch nie gelesen.


----------



## Bathord906 (23. Oktober 2017)

Also ich habe mal zum Vergleich meinen alten Samsung Syncmaster daneben gestellt und erst mal gestaunt. 

Das Banding ist auf dem Samsung ebenfalls vorhanden und das Stellenweise noch viel grober/schlimmer. 
Im Gegensatz zum Dell hat dieser allerdings etwas schönere Farben. (TN Panel)

...aber der springende Punkt ist , das mir Color Banding im allgemeinen wohl erst durch einen Monitorwechsel aufgefallen ist. 
Dennoch ist das schade bei 600€

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (30. November 2017)

Ich habe jetzt auch den 2417DG  mit der Rev:AOO gebaut 07/2017  Banding vorhanden klar ,wieso sollte meiner davon befreit sein


----------



## TheComedian18 (4. April 2018)

S2417DG A04 Revision (November 2017) auch extremes Color Banding, hab das Problem nicht so wahrgenommen, aber nach einer Runde Witcher 3 hab ich den Bildschirm direkt wieder eingepackt und Retourniert.

Einfach unglaublich, mit welchem Schrott man sich abgeben muss, obwohl man Premium Preise hinblättert.

Entweder hat man ein IPS mit heftigstem Glow und BLB, oder so ein schrottiges TN mit heftigem Color Banding, ein direkter Vergleich mit meinem Antiken Samsung LCD ist niederschmetternd, die Farben und Helligkeit sind bei Samsung zwar regelrecht Armselig, aber NULL Banding Probleme, die Übergänge sind Butterweich.


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2018)

Schon mal was von VA gehört?
Es gibt nicht nur IPS und TN.


----------



## Rwk (4. April 2018)

Tja und bei VA hat man bescheidene Reaktionszeit und Schlieren beim scrollen... 

Und an OLED glaube ich inzwischen nicht mehr so richtig.
Die sollen mal lieber ehrlich sein und zugeben, dass die keinen OLED Monitor mit angemessener Haltbarkeit bauen können.
Bei Handys ist es ja egal...da interessiert scheinbar niemanden die Haltbarkeit.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (4. April 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Tja und bei VA hat man bescheidene Reaktionszeit und Schlieren beim scrollen...



Woher kommt eigentlich das Gerücht, VA hätte bescheidene Reaktionszeiten? Nachdem ich sie gemessen habe, muss ich sagen, dass das einfach nicht stimmt - IPS und VA liegen im Schnitt gleich auf.


----------



## JoM79 (4. April 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Tja und bei VA hat man bescheidene Reaktionszeit und Schlieren beim scrollen...


Anscheinend kennst du nur langsame VA Monitore.


----------



## 0ssi (4. April 2018)

VA ist schon langsamer, insbesondere beim CTC Wert und bei den Messungen muss man berücksichtigen ob der VA mit oder ohne Blur Reduction lief,
weil Letzteres sieht zwar schnell aus, erlaubt aber nicht die gleichzeitige Nutzung einer modernen Bildsynchronisationstechnik (FreeSync/G-Sync)


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2018)

Nur ändert die Blur Reduction nichts an der Reaktionszeit.
Zudem weiss Manu wohl besser Bescheid als jeder andere hier, wie die Reaktionszeiten bestimmter Monitore sind.


----------



## 0ssi (5. April 2018)

Wo steht denn, dass die Blur Reduction die Reaktionszeit ändert ? Wie gesagt, es sieht besser aus weil durch die pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung Schwarzbilder erzeugt werden die unsere trägen Augen täuschen.
Leider verliert man dadurch etwas Helligkeit und es funktioniert nur mit einer festen Aktualisierungsrate also gehen FreeSync und G-Sync nicht weil die mit einer dynamischen Aktualisierungsrate zu den FPS arbeiten.
Somit macht es keinen Sinn pauschal zu sagen ein VA Panel ist so schnell wie ein IPS Panel weil man unterscheiden muss und ohne Blur Reduction ist es eben langsamer. Dafür mehr Kontrast und besserer Schwarzwert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> VA ist schon langsamer, insbesondere beim CTC Wert und bei den Messungen muss man berücksichtigen ob der VA mit oder ohne Blur Reduction lief,





0ssi schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass die Blur Reduction die Reaktionszeit ändert ?
> Somit macht es keinen Sinn pauschal zu sagen ein VA Panel ist so schnell wie ein IPS Panel weil man unterscheiden muss und ohne Blur Reduction ist es eben langsamer. Dafür mehr Kontrast und besserer Schwarzwert.


Du sagst das, siehe oben und unten schon wieder. 
Die Blur Reduction reduziert keine Reaktionszeit von GtG etc, sondern die MPRT.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Somit macht es keinen Sinn pauschal zu sagen ein VA Panel ist so schnell wie ein IPS Panel weil man unterscheiden muss und ohne Blur Reduction ist es eben langsamer.



Doch, das kann man so pauschal sagen. Hier eine Stichprobe von ca. 30 zufällig ausgewählten Modellen. Habe letztes Jahr alles gemessen, was hier in der Redaktion so rum stand. Alle Werte in ms, die gelb markierten unten.  Auch wenn man allein daraus keine allgemein gültigen Aussagen ableiten kann, ist daraus immerhin ersichtlich, dass die fünf VA-Panels nicht langsamer sind als viele IPS. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbst jetzt nach über 100 gemessenen Monitoren hat sich kein anderes Bild ergeben. Für die Gegenthese, die wohl einfach immer nur irgendwo abgeschrieben ist, habe ich bisher noch keinen einzigen Beleg finden können.

Die Blur Reduction, wie du sie nennst, ist unabhängig von der Panel-Technik und funktioniert je nach Modell mal weniger mal besser. Außerdem interessiert und nutzt die kaum einer, bzw. eher G-/Freesync statt LMB. Wenn man einer Technik irgendein Reaktionsverhalten überhaupt zuschreiben kann, dann nur, dass TN noch immer schneller ist als die anderen beiden.


----------



## 0ssi (5. April 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du sagst das, siehe oben und unten schon wieder. Die Blur Reduction reduziert keine Reaktionszeit von GtG etc, sondern die MPRT.


Was sage ich schon wieder ? Du versuchst nur wie üblich den Leuten falsche Behauptungen zu unterstellen oder verstehst den Unterschied nicht zwischen schneller sein und schneller aussehen !
Wie gesagt ohne Blur Reduction ist VA sichtbar langsamer, insbesondere bei CTC aber mit Blur Reduction sieht es schneller aus. Würde IPS auch die Blur Reduction nutzen ist es wieder schneller.

Ich hatte vom relativ schnellen  Eizo FG2421 bis zum ultimativen Schlierenmonster Acer Z35 schon Alles hier und zocke aktuell auf einem C27FG70 Klon Lenovo Y27G  aber würde nie behaupten,
daß Einer von denen ist so schnell wie ein vergleichbares Konkurrenzprodukt mit IPS Panel weil das technisch nicht machbar ist aber dafür habe ich eben mehr Kontrast und besseres Schwarz.


----------



## 0ssi (5. April 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Doch, das kann man so pauschal sagen.


Klar kann man Behauptungen jeglicher Art aufstellen und auch versuchen zu belegen aber wenn dann kaum Testergebnisse von aktuellen 144Hz Modellen mit IPS Panel
oder von aktuellen 144Hz Modellen mit VA Panel und auch keine CTC Angaben dabei sind dann begibt man sich auf dünnes Eis. Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Die Blur Reduction, ... nutzt die kaum einer, bzw. eher G-/Freesync statt LMB.


Auch diese Aussage ist gewagt denn gerade bei den aktuellen Samsung 144Hz Monitoren ist die Blur Reduktion nicht mehr wie früher getrennt von Overdrive zuschaltbar
sondern indirekt daran gebunden denn wenn man am Monitor bei Response Time von Standard auf Faster/Fastest stellt wird die Blur Reduction automatisch mit aktiviert.

Da diese Samsung Monitore ein VA Panel haben und auf Standard leicht Schlieren (weil langsamer als IPS) machen das sicher viele Nutzer und die mit AMD Grafikkarte,
wissen vermutlich nicht einmal, daß dann FreeSync deaktiviert ist falls sie es vorher überhaupt aktiviert hatten. VA ist und bleibt somit leider der langsamste Paneltyp.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. April 2018)

Glaub doch was du willst. Werde mir in Zukunft auch einfach jegliche sachliche Begründung sparen und einfach nur behaupten bzw. widersprechen, damit sich deine alternativen Fakten zumindest hier nicht weiter verbreiten.

Zu den Samsungs: Man merkt daran, dass Freesync nicht aktiv ist, dass es bei aktivem LMB im OSD wie im Treiber ausgegraut ist. Und nicht zuletzt am Tearing.


----------



## 0ssi (5. April 2018)

Bitte nicht persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Auch wenn viele ältere Modelle dabei sind ist die Tabelle trotzdem hilfreich denn man hat einen guten Vergleich.
Man kann nicht erwarten, daß ihr alle aktuellen Monitore testet weil die kosten mit IPS 700 bzw. als 21:9 sogar 1000€ aber dann wäre das Fazit halt anders.
Den Hinweis bezüglich Blur Reduction finde ich wichtig weil eigentlich schummelt Samsung denn mit FreeSync und 1ms zugleich zu werben ist schon dreist.

Habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht:

IPS 100Hz LG 34UC79G-B GTG 11ms CTC 5ms
IPS 100Hz LG 34UC89G-B GTG 9ms CTC 5ms
IPS 100Hz ASUS PG348Q GTG 10ms CTC 5ms
IPS 100Hz Acer X34 GTG 9ms CTC n.A.

VA 100Hz Asus XG35VQ GTG 18ms CTC 28ms
VA 100Hz Philips 349X7F GTG 13ms CTC n.A.
VA 100Hz Asus MX34VQ GTG 18ms CTC 13ms
VA 100Hz Samsung C34F791 GTG 11ms CTC 8,4ms*

IPS 144Hz Asus PG279Q GTG 9ms CTC 4,5ms
IPS 144Hz Acer XB270HU GTG 7,4ms CTC 4,4ms
IPS 144Hz AOC AG271QG GTG 7ms, CTC 4,2ms
IPS 144Hz Eizo FS2735 GTG 7,6ms CTC 5ms

VA 144Hz Samsung C24FG70 Prad Link down
VA 144Hz Acer Z271 GTG 8ms CTC 5ms*
VA 144Hz MSI G27C GTG *16ms* CTC n.A.
VA 144Hz ASUS XG27VQ Prad Link down
VA 144Hz Samsung C27HG70 GTG 11ms CTC n.A.
VA 144Hz Samsung C32HG70 GTG 13ms CTC n.A.

*Overdrive bei Standard bereits so agressiv, daß es durch Overshot zu Doppelkonturen kommt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Was sage ich schon wieder ? Du versuchst nur wie üblich den Leuten falsche Behauptungen zu unterstellen oder verstehst den Unterschied nicht zwischen schneller sein und schneller aussehen !


Ich tue was? 
Geht's noch? 
Ich zitiere dich sogar und jetzt kommt von dir mal wieder das übliche, das habe ich aber garnicht so gemeint. 
Erst sprichst du von CtC Messungen und dass man da die Blur Reduction berücksichtigen muss. 
Dann auf einmal geht es wieder darum, was schneller aussieht. 
Entscheide dich mal, was du eigentlich meinst. 
Und bezüglich der 1ms der Samsung Monitore, solltest du vielleicht gucken, was Samsung da auf seiner Homepage bewirbt.
Kleiner Tipp, es ist nicht GtG.


----------



## 0ssi (5. April 2018)

Ich schrieb in Post #158 "Blur Reduction ... sieht zwar schnell aus" und du machst daraus in Post #159 eine Falschaussage indem du behauptest damit wäre eine unterschiedliche Panel Reaktionszeit gemeint.
Das ist dein typisches Vorgehen in Diskussionen, genau wie dein letzter Post indem du endgültig Alles durcheinander wirfst was vorher differenziert wurde. Du bist ein richtiger Unruhestifter hier im Forum.
Du trägst wie immer nichts zur Thematik bei sondern versuchst nur mich persönlich anzugreifen. Wenn du belegen kannst, daß VA nicht langsamer ist als IPS dann mach das. Ich habe das Gegenteil aufgezeigt.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und bezüglich der 1ms der Samsung Monitore, solltest du vielleicht gucken, was Samsung da auf seiner Homepage bewirbt. Kleiner Tipp, es ist nicht GtG.


Das man mit einem VA Panel keine 1ms GTG schafft ist mir klar, auch ein IPS Panel wird das nicht schaffen und selbst bei TN muss man dafür die Pixelbeschleunigung Overdrive bis zum Anschlag aufdrehen.
Die oben von mir zusammengestellte Liste zeigt bei VA Panels GTG 6-16ms also ist es absurd mir zu unterstellen ich würde denken es wäre 1ms GTG und das bestätigt einmal mehr dein typisches Verhalten.
Samsung weißt zwar im Kleingedruckten darauf hin, daß FreeSync nicht mit der Blur Reduction funktioniert aber man erwähnt auch nicht die "normale" Reaktionszeit. Warum wohl ? Weil langsamer als IPS !


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> VA ist schon langsamer, insbesondere beim CTC Wert und bei den Messungen muss man berücksichtigen ob der VA mit oder ohne Blur Reduction lief,
> weil Letzteres sieht zwar schnell aus, erlaubt aber nicht die gleichzeitige Nutzung einer modernen Bildsynchronisationstechnik (FreeSync/G-Sync)





0ssi schrieb:


> Ich schrieb in Post #158 "Blur Reduction ... sieht zwar schnell aus" und du machst daraus in Post #159 eine Falschaussage indem du behauptest damit wäre eine unterschiedliche Panel Reaktionszeit gemeint.


Du scheinst die erste Hälfte deines Posts vergessen zu haben und die habe ich auch zitiert.
Dort steht eindeutig, dass VA insbesondere bei CtC langsamer ist, aber man die blur reduction bei den Messungen berücksichtigen muss.


----------



## 0ssi (6. April 2018)

Korrekt und die Erklärung folgte in Post #160 inklusive Bild zu Verdeutlichung, daß es mit Blur Reduction zwar besser aussieht aber auch einen Nachteil hat weil FreeSync/G-Sync nicht funktioniert.
Wie oft willst du das jetzt noch durchkauen obwohl längst alles ganz genau erklärt wurde ? Ohne Blur Reduction sind die aktuellen 100/144Hz VA Panels langsamer als 100/144Hz IPS Panels. Punkt.
Hast du auch eine eigene Meinung bzw. kannst du irgend etwas zum Thema beitragen oder ist deine einzige Aufgabe Verwirrung zu stiften und Threads mit endlosen Wiederholungen zu zu spammen ?


----------



## JoM79 (6. April 2018)

Du weisst schon, dass das Thema hier Dell S2417DG und colorbanding ist?
Ignorier mich doch einfach, wenn es dich so stört.


----------



## 0ssi (6. April 2018)

Warum fragst du mich nach Thema wenn du selbst nichts dazu schreibst und wäre es nicht sinnvoller wenn du mich ignorierst anstatt ständig deine Show abzuziehen !? 

Zu Thema:

Bei rtings und tftcentral wird nicht über Colorbanding berichtet also müsste man schauen ob der Fehler nicht im Content liegt weil auch 8bit mit zu starker Kompression
und daraus resultierenden Artefakten kann unschön aussehen. Besonders bei Animes kann man trotz nativem 8bit Panel und 8bit Material viel Colorbanding sehen.


----------



## TheComedian18 (7. April 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Schon mal was von VA gehört?
> Es gibt nicht nur IPS und TN.



Ja, zeig mir ein Monitor mit VA Panel 16:9 und 144Hz mit G-Sync.

Scheinbar sind die alle durch die Bank weg so, auch die Freesync Modelle, wundert mich tierisch, das dort das Problem nicht so publik ist, wie beim Dell, ich kann jedes TN Monitormodell bei Google eintippen und dahinter dann banding problem schreiben und ich bekomme praktisch die gleichen Ergebnisse ausgespuckt wie bei Dell.

Selbst diese nicht mehr erhältliche Acer Alternative soll ja nicht wirklich eine Alternative sein, der Acer wird nur bei Dell Threads gelobt, das man gewechselt ist und das Bild viel besser ausschaut, wenn man aber direkt die Acer Foren durchforstet, landet man praktisch beim selben Ergebnis.

Banding ist zwar Müll, aber bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie IPS Glow.

Samsung hat vielversprechende Quantum Dot VA Monitore, die haben WQHD und 144Hz, aber "nur" Freesync und andere eigene Macken.

Mann muss wohl auf die 2000€ 4K 144Hz Bildschirme mit FALD warten. Für mich muss es kein 4K sein, aber G-Sync FALD Bildschirme kommen wohl nicht ohne 4K, 144Hz und HDR10.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2018)

Ich zeig dir sogar 7.
LCD-Monitore mit Format: 16:9, Panel: VA, Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 0ssi (9. April 2018)

Er meinte wahrscheinlich 27" WQHD mit VA Panel und G-Sync  ... gibt es nicht und genau darum muss ich auf FHD zocken obwohl mir das als 4x DSR Fan ganz gut passt.


----------

